# Killdeer Plains Youth Muzzy Hunt



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

My son got drawn for Killdeer Youth Muzzy Hunt which was yesterday, we had blast! Drove up from Cincy night before and had a little bonding. We set pop up blind on a levee and had a herd of 20 deer on us by 7:45, unfortunately they came from direction I was watching and by time he got turned around, 20 of the 40 ears heard us and they were off! Don't fear, we changed so he could watch that direction and 30 minutes later another heard of 15 came through. The lead doe spotted the blind and was nervous but curious, they all cut across in front of us at 85 yards. My son had to manipulate in the blind a little but was able to shoot the lead doe. he shot and spun her around and as best we could see through the smoke, it looked like a good front end shot, but she was able to run. We went to where he hit her and found a white hair patch but no blood. We circled the area and never found any blood on the trail. Finally, we decided to split up and walk through the thicket, when he walked up on her 80 yards from where he hit her. Front shoulder shot, bullseye. We back tracked her and she never left a blood trail until the last 35 yards. We dressed her out and he wanted to drag her himself, fortunately he was able to pull her about a 1/2 mile over the frozen marsh right to the truck! We had one of the best days ever hunting. We only saw 1 nice buck but too far, altogether around 40-50 deer seen in 90 minutes. The butcher said the doe weighed 122 pounds, so figure she was 150-160 ish on the hoof. Hope everyone else there had as good a time as we did! Will post pictures later!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

We hunted Saturday also. Beautiful day. We saw prolly 20 deer and my daughter shot a mature doe. Great memories! What a beautiful place for our youth to enjoy!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

not sure why so blurry... Try again


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to both of you and to your kids. good memories for all of you.
sherman


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Pictures added


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Max and deer


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Good work. Bet you were almost exactly where my wife killed doezilla last year out of a herd of 30+ does. Except the marsh wasn't frozen for us, we had to go around. Lol.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats to you guys! They do a great job there to provide the youth with an awesome hunting opportunity. My nephew hunted Saturday and ended up shooting a pretty nice buck. Many deer in there had shed their racks so there's a good chance that some of the does seen were bucks a couple weeks ago.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Great job kids!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good to see the kids getting deer. Congrats to both hunters


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

congrats and awesome you made a great effort to find her most would have gave up! Two thumbs up from me for sure


----------



## Tom Puz (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone with Killdeer Plains Youth muzzleloader permit that are already tagged out or can't go? I took my son last year, he missed a nice buck, & he really wants to go back! It would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Get post. Congrats.


----------

